

 BitTorrent site IsoHunt will shut down, pay MPAA $110 million - nkurz
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/bittorrent-site-isohunt-will-shut-down-pay-mpaa-110-million/

======
al2o3cr
Perhaps Google, etc should take this ruling seriously and simply blacklist
search results containing words that refer to MPAA "property". After all,
wouldn't want to "induce" anybody to break the law...

